# Red Tegu With a Pink House



## Styx (Jun 12, 2013)

Guts, the red tegu. He outgrew his old house he slept in, and I noticed he gravitates a lot to the dog beds whenever he is out and about, so I wanted to get him a soft bed/house to sleep in. Well, this pink one was the least expensive and I didn't want to spend a lot on something he might destroy in a month, so... pink it is.

Other than being a general sourpuss 60% of the time, he is doing so much better than when I first got him. Now that I know what he likes and after rounds of vet visits he is gaining a lot of weight and growing like a weed _finally_. I am working on his outdoor enclosure which he will spend most of his summer days in as well.

Well, here he is in his pink bed, he doesn't mind the color and I did make the right choice with the soft bed/house apparently.







And a couple of videos.








His enclosure is empty because I took everything out to completely disinfect and deep clean the entire enclosure right before I took the videos.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Jun 12, 2013)

I totally love the first pic..adorable!


----------



## Styx (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jun 28, 2013)

Very cute! I love the pink bed!


----------



## Styx (Jul 3, 2013)

He matches it when he goes in to shed and turns pink himself haha.


----------

